# Erio 'Type 2' has been identified !!!!!



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All and @Cavan,

I just got my new issue of Aquatic Gardener (the AGA Magazine) and on page 21 Christel Kasselmann along with several other noted plant biologists have definitively identified the subject plant as: Rhynchospora albescens.

This was done both by flower and DNA sequencing so it seems pretty convincing.
-Roy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Indeed. Genus is pronounced ring-kos-por-uh


----------

